

10 things you (probably) didn't know about Go (2012) - kator
http://nf.wh3rd.net/10things/#1

======
enneff
Not sure how this got linked. The talk is not hosted there anymore (and hasn't
been for some time). Here's its actual location:

[http://talks.golang.org/2012/10things.slide#1](http://talks.golang.org/2012/10things.slide#1)

~~~
Jake232
The submitted link works for me.

~~~
pronoiac
It sometimes worked for me. The server's likely overwhelmed. The Coral Cache
link works consistently:

[http://nf.wh3rd.net.nyud.net/10things/#1](http://nf.wh3rd.net.nyud.net/10things/#1)

~~~
enneff
It's not overwhelmed. There must be a bug in my web server!

------
1_player
Nested structs are really neat. I'm working on a project where I'm querying
dozens of external API services, and I had to create a separate type structs
for each JSON object just to get the interesting info nested in the response.

I wonder why he's using a chan struct{} for the quit channel. Is there a
reason for that? Is it more efficient?

Usually I use a boolean for that:

    
    
        quit := make(chan bool)
        <some code>
        quit <- true

~~~
timclark
I believe the empty struct is marginally smaller than a boolean.

